# My take on grow out tanks...



## oneshot (Mar 5, 2010)

Got these at WalMart, $10 with FF-proof lids!


See below for full size


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I love those! I have a couple set up as terrariums with various vines and mosses growing out in them.


----------



## oneshot (Mar 5, 2010)

try again to get them full size


----------



## Ivan M (Apr 11, 2012)

Man those look nice and neat. How can they get a little air? do they even need it? I am very new to dart frogs, sorry if it is a dumb question.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

From what I understand, dart frogs don't really use a lot of O2 (just what I've read. I have no real knowledge about that). Every time you open the lid, air gets sucked in.

However, I'll probably stick to growing mine out in 10g tanks.


----------



## oneshot (Mar 5, 2010)

Used them for over a year, no problems...

Even had one on the dining room table as a centerpiece!


----------



## Ivan M (Apr 11, 2012)

Ok another question, being that there are no drain holes, what would some one normally do, just pour out water and let it sit again, or do water change like we do with fish? Again sorry for all the questions just that i want to do it right for my first few dart frogs, I know with the larger enclosures when the water starts to get to a certain level most guys will syphon the excess if they don't have a small hole cut out underneath for drainage. Thanks in advance for all your help.


----------



## Kalakole (Jun 30, 2011)

Oneshot, these the same ones you were describing to me at the reptile expo at the radison?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Ivan M said:


> Ok another question, being that there are no drain holes, what would some one normally do, just pour out water and let it sit again, or do water change like we do with fish? Again sorry for all the questions just that i want to do it right for my first few dart frogs, I know with the larger enclosures when the water starts to get to a certain level most guys will syphon the excess if they don't have a small hole cut out underneath for drainage. Thanks in advance for all your help.


In mine, there is a drainage layer. First I put in those glass pebble things that people use to make flower containers pretty. An inch or two. Then I put a piece of screen cut to fit on top of the pebbles. Then I put in my substrate (after soaking it in water); orchid bark, crunched up sphagnum, umm, don't recall what else. An inch or so of that. Then pour water in until it comes about half way up the pebbles. Put in your plants. Put lid on top. 

I don't water mine, usually. If the water gets low in the pebbles, I'll pour more in. Once in a very long while, I'll give the plants a light mist. The drainage layer keeps water and humidity in the container without it saturating your substrate.


----------



## Ivan M (Apr 11, 2012)

frogface said:


> In mine, there is a drainage layer. First I put in those glass pebble things that people use to make flower containers pretty. An inch or two. Then I put a piece of screen cut to fit on top of the pebbles. Then I put in my substrate (after soaking it in water); orchid bark, crunched up sphagnum, umm, don't recall what else. An inch or so of that. Then pour water in until it comes about half way up the pebbles. Put in your plants. Put lid on top.
> 
> I don't water mine, usually. If the water gets low in the pebbles, I'll pour more in. Once in a very long while, I'll give the plants a light mist. The drainage layer keeps water and humidity in the container without it saturating your substrate.


This by far is the best explanation, thank you a million times over.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Mind you, that's for a glass jar, like the ones pictured, for a plants only terrarium. For my frog tanks, I use the same engineering except I use LECA instead of glass beads. Or, instead of LECA, I use egg crate (light diffuser) over a false bottom.

Just so you get the idea of the mechanics behind it and the why.


----------

